# 10 Gallon SW Seahorse tank?



## CallieDaNerd

My bf and I bascially met because of Sea Horses... We both love them and everytime we go to the LFS she carries different horses. She had a dwarf (which she sold, lady lied about it being a new tank and killed it...) and now she has 2 bigger ones (sold to restaurant she maintains tanks for). Would it be possible to start a 10g tank secifically for Sea Horses? What would you estimate the total cost of setup and what would you possibly include? I also love colorful shrimp! For some reason SW fish barely appeal to me its all the little creatures I fuss over. This is 1000% hypothetical tank because I dont want to be trying to move a SW tank in 5 months. I really want just Seahorses, Live rock(?), and a shrimp. Any and all help/suggestions/crushing of dreams are welcomed. We love Sea Horses so trust me, WE DO NOT WANT TO HARM OR KILL THEM! Thanks again!


----------



## TheOldSalt

A 20 or 29 gallon tank would be better, but any bigger than that would actually start to be not as good. Seahorses are one of those very few fish that are easier to keep in a smaller space on account of the trickiness in feeding them. A smaller tank makes it easier for them to eat. However, a smaller tank will also go bad on you very quickly, so too small is still too small as with any other fish, especially saltwater fish.
Those little dwarf zosterae horses can do fine in a 10 gallon tank. Those are the ones you've seen all your life in the little ads in the backs of magazines. Any other species will need more room, though. A standard 20-High or a 29 is pretty much perfect for many species, and a 10 will even suffice for most of those for at least awhile when they're young.


----------



## CallieDaNerd

So could I potentially convert my 29g to salt water? once again much later point. How much do you think it would cost to start it up? Are there any SW, HOB filters? I guess I should start with reading more on where to begin...do you perhaps have a website to suggest?


----------



## CallieDaNerd

Also, would a 20g long do better for a seahorse tank? I think I want dwarfs but at the same time I do wanna play spot the seahorse lol


----------



## TheOldSalt

A 20 long would be fine for those, sure, but you'll just have to play spot the pony at feeding time.
Pretty much any freshwater HOB will also work for saltwater, but if you get a new one, consider one that is also part "protein skimmer."
I would recommend, oh, I don't know... _this_ website, maybe? I'd really rather recommend that you read a big pile of books, though. Barring that, wetwebmedia is a really good site.


----------



## CallieDaNerd

Lol I've been looking on this website (I'll admit a little), and anywhere I can educate myself in a slow process sounds good lol. I'm in no rush!


----------



## Fishfirst

Most seahorses aren't truly tropical... they prefer temps around 70*F I would recommend a 30 gallon for a pair of the most common seahorses available (Hippocampus reidi, or H. erectus, or H. kuda) I would recommend 10X turnover (flow from powerheads and filters) with small pockets of "calm" water. I would also recommend you NOT buying wild caught seahorses and go for Tank bred seahorses. You can train seahorses to come to a feeding dish to eat with very little effort. Tankmates are a bit restricting... I would suggest small gobies (like Catalina, trimma, Eviota, Stonogobiops, Amblyteliotris) brotulids, dartfish, Liopropoma basslets and grammas.


----------



## TheOldSalt

That reminds me: Why is it we can buy cheap chinese heaters for 5 bucks, but chillers still cost a bleeding fortune?


----------



## CallieDaNerd

I probably would watch the temp but not buy a heater, I live in fl so no heater = usuallu right temp. Need a heater for the winter though heeheehee.


----------

